# Kyros 1125 tablet help



## boznianhacker (Dec 1, 2011)

So i have a coby kyros 1125 running Android 2.3. This tablet doesnt originally come with Market so i had a little tweak for that. Im interested in knowing if theres anybody out there that knows how to root this sucker to honeycomb or even the new icecream sandwhich. Please reply to the post with any good info.


----------

